# anyone have a manufacturing felony?



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

well before you get the wrong idea, when i was in school almost a year ago i got ratted out by a guy who got in trouble for somthing im unsure of and he told a police officer that i had a pot plant in my closest. 

im facing a manufacturing felony, poss. felony, and maintaining a dwelling felony. i got evicted from a nice apartment and had to leave school becuase if they were to find out i got arrested, i got expelled, so instead i just postponed my education and am awaiting what will happen in court, it has taken months and hopefully will be ended soon.

ive taken drug assesment classes, saw a shrink, got letters of recomendation from high up people in my church ( i am a christian, pentecostal actually, i dont find anything wrong with marijuana and consider it a shame that alcohol and other more harmful drug sales are pushed everyday but god forbid people can have any grass) and iv taken clean drug tests, hopefully all of this will help the judge see this as a first timers mistake, im planning on being a convicted felon, i just would prefer not to be in prison, even for a weekend.

and what really sucks, if i would have moved to go to school in teh state i wanted, i wouldnt have anything except a misdemeanor.

sorry for ranting, some of you wont understand and see me as a drug addict, the rest of you will see this the way i do becuase we have smoked pot, and relize if done in moderation, is a great stress releiver and can help with many peoples lives


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Was there less than an OZ on the plant?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

here anything under a OZ is a mis. but if you want to do something illegal you have to be prepared for the con. when you get caught. not downing you at all I use to do it to till I got a job that drug tests


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

well, make sure when you go to court that you state that it was for personal use and not for distrubution!! this is why you never tell anyone about anything that could get you in trouble unless you have known that person for a very long time!!! good luck.:angel:


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

no i didnt have any weed at all except a blunt on the table, they weighed the whole plant, purple erckle f1, and it weighed an oz and a half barely, i had it in the closet, all organic, and just started to bud.

there was maybe a gram of buds on the plant all together, i wish i woulda realized the consequences were more serious then i guessed. i just dont like the idea of trying to find a drug dealer in a city that your new to.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like a bad situation to get into. I agree that it should not be illegal but it is so in the meantime, if you can't do the time don't do the crime, lol. Good luck, I hope you get off easy. It's a damn shame that the law wastes the time and resources to mess with these silly charges but they do because it's an easy way to generate revenue. It's a sad and corrupt system, you just gotta avoid it.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

Damn man that sucks I kind know what ur goin through in high school I took the rap for one of my good friends she had about a quarter of weed some pills (each pill w/o a script is a felony)and a 20oz bottle of vodka on her some bitch told on her then I found out told my girl I got rid of her shit then said im the one that had it. I knew I was goin to get off a lot easier then her cuz it wasn't the first time I've been in trouble in school and and I was close with the admins at my school plus some local cops in the end i got oss for 9days and got some conmunity service lol. Sometimes u might think all hell is goin to break loose but then it doesn't. If I were u I would just sit back and see what happens man u can't really do anything, its to bad u aint got anybody in the inside that's what always saved my but lol g/l


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

intensive said:


> i dont find anything wrong with marijuana and consider it a shame that alcohol and other more harmful drug sales are pushed everyday but god forbid people can have any grass)


:thumbsup:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

If you've never been in trouble before, you'll probably just get probation. (But that can be a b**ch to pull if you can't lay off the weed. Pots probably the most harmless drug there is, but it stays in your system longer than anything. So, if they offer you probation, my advice is only take it if you know that you can stop, because you're just going to end up doing your time in the long run.

When I saw manufacturing charge, I was thinking like methamphetamine. How is a plant considered anything more than possession? 

Do you have a lawyer?

I used to love to smoke weed. The last time I smoked it I got so paranoid I couldn't stand it. It had been years since I smoked a joint, and I hated the feeling. But back in the day... :cheers: 

I know more people that do one type of drug or another than people that don't. 80% of the people I know that don't use illegal drugs are prescribed something. 

Just hang in there and be more choosy about who you hang out with. I think it sucks that people can get into trouble and then tell on someone else to get out of it. I mean, honestly, have some dignity.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for the support guys, i lost all of my friends becuase of this, everybodys worried about getting cuaght also and i moved 40 mins away.

now its just me and my girl, shes been there from the begining and is trying to help me with everything. without her id be alot more messed up rightnow

luckily i got a great lawyer but im pleading guilty, i dont want any other people saying they saw me sell or anything. it only happened occasionally but for now i dont have a intent to distribute charge and i think thats the one that bites you the hardest.

i actually quite smoken the next day, which was extremely hard lol, but i kno i want to be responsible, if anything, so i dont have to spend time away from my dogs and my family. i dunno, im ready to move after all this court junk is over with and im looking into humboldt county in norcal, maybe even ojai- i love sunshine and i bet my dogs would love the nature walks and layed back area!

my first appearence in superior court since it got indicted (damnt) is ina week or so, so hopefully ill know my fate in 2 months or so.

i would never manufactur meth btw lol, im completely against most all other drugs becuase of there toll on close friends.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

If you don't have much of a record I would plead no contest. The worst will prolly be probation....JMHO


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I dont like weed,and in general dont keep the company of stoners...Heres the thing,even if your plant had under a gram,you can still get busted for cultivation,or growing with intent to sell,thats a lot of [email protected]# i believe.....
and for the record how is weed less harmfull than a adult beverage?really now..............


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cane76 said:


> for the record how is weed less harmfull than a adult beverage?really now..............


How many stoned drivers you seen kill people and cause major or event minor accidents? How many people you see with cancer from pot? You know anyone at all that has a medical condition due to pot? Have you heard of anyone suffering from and type of life threatening condition due to pot?

I have several family members that are elderly that use pot for pain and for there nerves rather than get hooked on pharmaceutical drugs.

The worst thing I see pot due is raise the grocery bill due to munches.

Yes of course with every drug even caffeine there are bad effects it does to your body, but none as bad as alcohol, cigarettes or even a lot of prescription drugs.

Pot is also a better from of a drug to help with depression with out all the horrible side effects .

Wow I kinda sound like a hippy lol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

In many cases pot causes deppresion,makes a individual less sharp mentaly,definetly makes the individual a less carefull or safe driver,
one weed cigerate has more cancer causing agents than a regular cigerate..
It makes people apethetic,zone out on video games and othe b.s......
Causes c.o.p.d contributes to lung cancer,and makes individuals make poor desisions in general,I believe it should be legall,but lets get real,its no miricale drug and when your off it your a sharper more on point individual,that cant be argued..............


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Pot is not harmless. At the very least you can end up like the OP in a lot of trouble that will follow you forever. I know people who beleive they cannot live without it and that is a disgusting thing to see. ALL chemicals are harmful to humans whether physically or mentally and let's be honest, who has physical or mental health to spare?

Smokey Joe - I totally agree with you. I don't think I know one person who is not addicted to some type of drug, illegal or prescribed. People are sick...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

It really doesn't matter what we THINK! We should look at it the way the law looks at it, by the facts! Its no different than any other illegal activity such as say dogfighting, wheather you agree with it or not its still ILLEGAL. So the fact is you were growing it, you knew the risk and now you have to man up to whatever comes your way. Being your first conviction they will probablly go easier on you, just depends on the judge but I have always been the kind of guy that feels if you Knew it was wrong, you understood the risk and consequences, now you got caught so you need to be willing to pay the price. Its like gambling, dont play with what you dont want to lose.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I look at it this way pot is a herb nothing added to it by humans in order for it to get you high it grows in the ground for crying out loud....... Humans didn't make it like we have made every other drug so hell why not use it........ Hell look at the Indians they smoked their peace pipes and servived some crazy crap plus I believe in god and all that so if he put it here we have all rights to use it............... But I told you before if your gonna do something illegal you have to be willing to suffer the consequences sorry it's a sad world we live in but you knew better when you did it..............


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

look everyone is addicted to something. i have a very addictive personality!!
i love my wife, my dogs, my beer, gambling, and that other thing, but the only thing that i have around me now is my wife, my dogs and my beer, all the other stuff almost left me living under a bridge.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

This is a poem that was written on the side of a slide on the playground I used to play on when I was a kid:

Man made beer.
God made pot.
God is perfect. 
Man is not.
Who do you trust?

I do have to say that just because it grows in the ground doesn't necessarily mean we have the right to it. God always made poisonous plant and animals. We wouldn't mess with those just because they were created by God and common in nature.

Pot is a drug. If used correctly, I think it can be beneficial to some people. But, like all drugs, it can be abused. 

I've never known anyone actually physically addicted to marijuana. I think it's more a psychological thing.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> I've never known anyone actually physically addicted to marijuana...


HAHAHAHAHA, that reminds me of what my dad told me once. He said, "I knew a guy that I worked with, and he told me, "Marijuana isn't addictive...hell, I've been smoking it for 20 years, and I'm not addicted" hahahahaha.

I think it all depends on the individual. I know someone that says that if he doesn't smoke after a 12 hour period, he becomes an a-hole. And yet he functions and works his 8 hour job for 40 hours a week, and that job that I met him at was about 7 years ago, and he still hasn't gotten fired.

It's the same with alcohol, a friend of mine said he wasn't an alcoholic because he took care of his responsibilities, and wasn't out on the streets, then I asked him how many beers does he drink, and he said, ONLY a 6 pack a day... hmmmm, I thought they say that anything passed 2 is considered an alcoholic? and then you add the 'daily' part to it?

I guess I'm going off topic, huh. Hey man, just hang in there, and like stated before, plead "no contest" it sounds better, and hope they take it easy on you. Keep good manners, posture, a nice tie, and don't forget to say 'sir', judges like that crap, hahahahaha.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

sw_df27 said:


> I look at it this way pot is a herb nothing added to it by humans in order for it to get you high it grows in the ground for crying out loud....... Humans didn't make it like we have made every other drug so hell why not use it........ Hell look at the Indians they smoked their peace pipes and servived some crazy crap plus I believe in god and all that so if he put it here we have all rights to use it............... But I told you before if your gonna do something illegal you have to be willing to suffer the consequences sorry it's a sad world we live in but you knew better when you did it..............


um,
heroin comes from the poppy,cocain from the coco leaves,musharooms are,well,musharooms,peyote comes from a cactus,just because its from the earth dosent make it safe,you see,that is the type of logic your typical stoner uses,lol................j/k by the way,but its true so since god put heroin and coke here we should use it to?[for the record i dont believe in a god,only believe in myself]......


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

cane76 said:


> just because its from the earth dosent make it safe,you see,that is the type of logic your typical stoner uses,lol................j/k


Good one, to elaborate on the typical stoner logic, most of the time they are referring to that you can't overdose and die from marijuana like you can with 2 of the ones you mentioned. Heroin and cocaine have too many steps to be manufactured, where with marijuana you grow it, dry it, then smoke it. The other 2 drugs for a stoner is too many steps for them to remember, HAHAHAHAHA. Someone can even die from too much alcohol in one session.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

actually marijuana has been proven by the university of socal to make tumors smaller, and has been shown to not cuase any physical harm except for irritated throat and lungs, which is accompanied by anything you smoke.

opium poppeys are legally allowed to grow in the states, except you are not allowed to harvest opium sap by scratching the seed pod at its final stage of life. heroin is a chemical derived from opium, just like valium, codeine, and all the other drugs of that nature. none of them are the original thing and are then in turn are muchmore addictive and not healthy.

the reason that alcohol is accepted by almost everybody is the fact that they are allowed to buy it. drinkin a toxic poison, which affects you exactly like either, by shutting off your brain one step at a time, until your last mental function (breathing subconciously, heart muscle contracting) you die. thus alcohol poisoning resulting in death. when doctors medicate a person to prepare them for surgery they have many people standing buy to make sure they do not go to far and begin to completely shut down and die. alcohol does not do anything benificial for your body, imnot saying i dont drink, i dont drink much if any but that facts are there nonethe less. alcohol cuases liver and kidney problems, addiction which can cuase death upon withdrawels (dt's) and has caused numerous family problems for generations.

over using anything isnt good, marijuana isnt harmfull and is viewed on by people negatively becuase of the goverment who pushes anti drug commercials, then spends billions on anti depressents and painkillers which thousands of people overdose on each year. annually marijuana has never been recorded to cuase death, even with the stupidest stoners. but of course if you dont believe me please look it up on your own.

the reason goverment high up's wont take the advise of over half the population of america who wants it legalized, is becuase how can they tax somthing or make any revenue off of it when its so easy to grow, and grows on its own in alot of places undisturbed in nature. alcohol industrys pay them alot not to also,and will keep doing it because they know how much business would be lost if buying a pack of joints was just as easy as getting a 40oz

i dont want anybody to do anything they dont want, just obvious acceptance of somthing that would alleviate many problems and understanding of the real characteristics of it.

o and btw, cannibus was used in annointing oils in the old testament, must be so evil and awful huh?

just my opinion, i guess ill be ready for jail if i have to lol
i already plead guilty, no lieing my way outa that one lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I smoked weed on a daily basis for three years. When I quit, I didn't physically crave it. I didn't go into convulsions. I didn't physically need it. I smoked it because I wanted to, not because I had to. 

I know people that are addicted to pills. They cannot get out of bed in the morning without snorting at least two pills. If they don't have pills, they physically ache. They hurt all over and shake and sweat. They get physically ill. My friend's mom broke her own arm on purpose so she could go to the ER and get pain medication. I know another guy that pulled out one of his teethe so he could go to the dentist to get pain pills. And this is not hearsay, I know these people did these things for a fact. They are people that I actually KNOW.

You can do a drug on a daily basis and not be addicted. Addiction is the physical need and craving for the drug. Without it, your body cannot function properly.

A drug habit, on the other hand, is the use of drugs, even daily, without the physical craving for the drug. Habit can lead to addiction. Recreational use leads to habit.

These definitions are based on my own personal observations and experiences. These are not "technical" terms. If anyone can elaborate or has evidence to the contrary, then please, post.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

thats wuts UP moderators on my side peeps

lol, jp but i agree with sir


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

intensive said:


> actually marijuana has been proven by the university of socal to make tumors smaller, and has been shown to not cuase any physical harm except for irritated throat and lungs, which is accompanied by anything you smoke.
> 
> opium poppeys are legally allowed to grow in the states, except you are not allowed to harvest opium sap by scratching the seed pod at its final stage of life. heroin is a chemical derived from opium, just like valium, codeine, and all the other drugs of that nature. none of them are the original thing and are then in turn are muchmore addictive and not healthy.
> 
> ...


heroin is actually natural,the chemical version of heroin is known as methadone[dont ask].modern day crack cocain is cocain and what ever its cut with mixed into baking soda and heated up intill it hardens into rock form[again dont ask].Also the drug valium is not a opieate[sp]itsa benzodazapien[sp]such as kolonopin,xanax adavant etc....
Also im not against weed because the goverment has scared me,i dont care about the goverment,i just dont like the way it makes folks act,id much rather operate ona 100% than 50%,just my opinion.Also if yo smoke as many joints as most cigerate smokers smoke you will get lung cancer,thats the facts.....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

cane76 said:


> the chemical version of heroin is known as methadone[dont ask


I didn't know that. I know that methadone is given to people to help them come off of other drugs, and also prescribed for pain, but I had no idea it was heroin.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

its the chemical substatute for heroin and heroin withdrawl,i have a good friend,a 19yr old girl who is a major heroin addict,she gets free methedone from the state everyday,even christmas,methadone is also highly addictive and causes withdrawl so they slowly try and ween you off it,first they up you dose real high,then slowly drop it down,some people stay on it for life.Ive watched her shoot a gram of heroin at a time and i didnt bat a eye,ive seen some crazy stuff others would trip on................


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

cane76 said:


> heroin is actually natural,the chemical version of heroin is known as methadone[dont ask].modern day crack cocain is cocain and what ever its cut with mixed into baking soda and heated up intill it hardens into rock form[again dont ask].Also the drug valium is not a opieate[sp]itsa benzodazapien[sp]such as kolonopin,xanax adavant etc....
> Also im not against weed because the goverment has scared me,i dont care about the goverment,i just dont like the way it makes folks act,id much rather operate ona 100% than 50%,just my opinion.Also if yo smoke as many joints as most cigerate smokers smoke you will get lung cancer,thats the facts.....


Uh, you're half right. Heroin is actuall a synthetic based on poppy. If you sent it to a lab to get a break down you're gonna find a hell of alot more than poppy dna. opium is the natural form of heroin. As far as cocain goes... Lotsa additives. Pure coke causes mortality. So, there is plenty added to it as fillers and enhansers, you can never snort coke without smelling the dried ether first. Peoty is damn hard to find, and even it is stomped, propieters gotta make a little go a long way. As for shrooms, well, shrooms are kinda natural. I wouldn't go and pick one off a forest floor and eat it, I would encourage a friend to do it first. Shrooms are not too bad. They don't send you into a crazed trip like ppl say they do, it's pretty laid back and fun. The synthetics make you feel like crap. Everyone has their vices. I happen to like the herbs. I went a number of years as an undetected smoker and finally, in 06, i got pulled over with a dub. I didn't bitch about it. I broke the law and I had to pay the price for that. I don't agree with every law, so I don't follow em' all. But I don't believe in anarchy, that's just stupid in my book. Society needs guidlines in order to function smothly. The law on pot dumb, but, as someone pointed out earlier, it's not a controlable and taxable substance. North America is to large to keep tabs on who's growing and who's not. It'll never be legalized in my lifetime and it's kinda sad. Drunks are unpredictable yet folks are still allowed to drink and smoking kills half the people who smoke... Makes no sense to allow that. I dunno, I guess I still have that stoner logic but I will say that before I started smoking weed I still agreed that it should be legal.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> Uh, you're half right. Heroin is actuall a synthetic based on poppy. If you sent it to a lab to get a break down you're gonna find a hell of alot more than poppy dna. opium is the natural form of heroin. As far as cocain goes... Lotsa additives. Pure coke causes mortality. So, there is plenty added to it as fillers and enhansers, you can never snort coke without smelling the dried ether first. Peoty is damn hard to find, and even it is stomped, propieters gotta make a little go a long way. As for shrooms, well, shrooms are kinda natural. I wouldn't go and pick one off a forest floor and eat it, I would encourage a friend to do it first. Shrooms are not too bad. They don't send you into a crazed trip like ppl say they do, it's pretty laid back and fun. The synthetics make you feel like crap. Everyone has their vices. I happen to like the herbs. I went a number of years as an undetected smoker and finally, in 06, i got pulled over with a dub. I didn't bitch about it. I broke the law and I had to pay the price for that. I don't agree with every law, so I don't follow em' all. But I don't believe in anarchy, that's just stupid in my book. Society needs guidlines in order to function smothly. The law on pot dumb, but, as someone pointed out earlier, it's not a controlable and taxable substance. North America is to large to keep tabs on who's growing and who's not. It'll never be legalized in my lifetime and it's kinda sad. Drunks are unpredictable yet folks are still allowed to drink and smoking kills half the people who smoke... Makes no sense to allow that. I dunno, I guess I still have that stoner logic but I will say that before I started smoking weed I still agreed that it should be legal.


ya,its cut like a mother and shiped to cali in the asses of animals,thats the black tar heroin,so of course youll find more than just refined opium,on the east coast the heroin is diffrent it is in a white powder form,china white.I know way to much about this but it isnt my thing,i just have some skanless street weasel freinds,and thats there life style not mine.As for ether,you must be talking about the gasoline taste,here in california ether is illegal since it was the main additive for maufacturing meth,so they moved to ephedrine,and now you can only get stuff like psudifed over the counter......
For the record i dont do drugs,i have extensevly,but those days are gone thank god...a few beers and im good and i just hate the way weed makes me feel,makes me feel like the weight of the world is crushing me,or gravity pushing on me,it sucks,makes me think negitive also.im done with this topic....................................................


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

cane76 said:


> its the chemical substatute for heroin and heroin withdrawl,i have a good friend,a 19yr old girl who is a major heroin addict,she gets free methedone from the state everyday,even christmas,methadone is also highly addictive and causes withdrawl so they slowly try and ween you off it,first they up you dose real high,then slowly drop it down,some people stay on it for life.Ive watched her shoot a gram of heroin at a time and i didnt bat a eye,ive seen some crazy stuff others would trip on................


Ok, I see what you're saying now. I also know people that go to the methadone clinic, but it is to help them get off of Oxycontin, not heroin.

I also have a lot of messed up friends. Watching them destroy themselves makes me so thankful that I didn't fall into the same traps.

Methamphetamine is a HUGE problem in this county. Sudafed is locked up behind the counter, and a person is only allowed two boxes every year.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> Methamphetamine is a HUGE problem in this county. Sudafed is locked up behind the counter, and a person is only allowed two boxes every year.


I live in a very high meth area. I come for a 99% meth family. I am the first generation in my family to not only not use meth but also not cook meth. I have seen my uncle when a lab blew up into his face when I was 12 and have seen my family destroyed year after year over meth. All the money the put in Weed prevention could be used for Meth which is a terrible drug. You guys have any idea of the poisons that are used to make meth? Red Devil Lye is one of the ingredients. I could go on but I think my point is made lol.. Meth is a complete destroyer and if you could only see the people in my town and how it has deteriorated these people. Very sad.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I know that methadone is given to people to help them come off of other drugs, and also prescribed for pain, but I had no idea it was heroin.


Yep and very very very addictive.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Yep and very very very addictive.


And I wonder, does the government get any money from Methadone? hmmmmm.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*nah,tax payers provide the junkies there "done"so they can nod all day on that stuff,40 mgs of methadone barley effects the junkie,but very well might kill the average human,and yes it is used for all types of opium addictions such as oxycontin,morphine sulfate etc.........*


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, I can't say that it should be legal but I do believe you shouldn't be made a criminal over it. The states are always crying over how crowded our prisons are yet I bet at least every 2 outa 10 prisoners are there for possession. There's my stoner logic for ya..


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I need some cheese fries...............


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

You show me someone sitting at home, smoking, eating bags of Cheetos and watching South Park and I'll show you someone who's not causing any problems..


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> You show me someone sitting at home, smoking, eating bags of Cheetos and watching South Park and I'll show you someone who's not causing any problems..


For real! Cane, I getcha... It's not for everybody. I feel the opposite of what you feel like stoned. Pot is a halusinagetic(can't spell tonight) and creates paranoia which turns into stress. Me, I got over it quick. Still felt a bit paranoid but couldn't care less about my babys mama, the war, or the cops banging at my door(lol). It's just like any other drug out there, people have preferences. I happen to hate antihistmines, the make me get cold sweats and give me sexual side affects, I hate that. But I love smoking, smoking weed, and drinking Jager and BudLight. It's like, for those few hours all my problems are out the window. No, it's not good to run from your problems, but some times you just gotta let go of shit even if it's just for the night. Gotta be smart about it though. I just served a year in prison for posession, agg dui X2, and assault. I did all of this shit while I was drunk! Stupid me. People are gonna make their own choices, right or wrong and if they don't learn from it... Well, it's alot like natural selection, those dopes are gonna be removed from society for a long time.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> You show me someone sitting at home, smoking, eating bags of Cheetos and watching South Park and I'll show you someone who's not causing any problems..


I'm not a stoner anymore, but I still love Cheetos and South Park!!! :rofl:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm not either and I still love them too..


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

we'll im making my first appearence in superior court tomorow, along with murderers and kidnappers....wish me luck.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well if it makes you feel any better... I smoked pot for about 35 years and never hurt or killed anyone and I don't feel I'm a bad person for it, I quit because of a job :angeldevi

Good luck and let me know how it comes out :thumbsup:


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for the support, im nervous!!!

ill post tomorow when i get back....if i get back lol jk


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

intensive said:


> we'll im making my first appearence in superior court tomorow, along with murderers and kidnappers....wish me luck.


YEAH what a criminal you are..LMAO j/p
Good luck to ya..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Marty said:


> Well if it makes you feel any better... I smoked pot for about 35 years and never hurt or killed anyone and I don't feel I'm a bad person for it, I quit because of a job :angeldevi
> 
> Good luck and let me know how it comes out :thumbsup:


It's practically unheard of..
And no your not, nobody is IMO..


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I've been clean now for about a year, with no withdrawals(sp) so if I can quit anyone can... good luck to you again :cheers:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Are we still talking about herbs??? I smoked for appx 9 years. I quit cause of my DUI probation. Actually, I was smoking while I was in prison for the DUI and when I got out I was still smoking, but everytime I got high I found myself wondering why I was still smoking and if it was really worth going back to the joint for. Finally I just stopped, never heard of pot withdrawals. I have a really close friend that smokes and I have no problems being at his place when he's smoking. As a matter of fact, I rolled him a blunt last weekend and he smoked it right in front of me and this is the first time I've even thought about it. I don't know if I'll spark up once I'm off probation, probably not though.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

well my courtdate is now july 14, and im at the beach now. im praying they call me and tell me that theres a plea i can take. anything is fine, as long as no prison is involved!

ill have som new pics of the pups at the beach up soon


----------



## locote6174 (May 28, 2008)

NesOne said:


> And I wonder, does the government get any money from Methadone? hmmmmm.


when the state busts dealers they intern sell what ever the got to the feds, for instance cocaine right now the feds buy it from the state gov. for about 1-3k an kilo. the they turn around and use it to "put back on the street" and catch other big time players. its funny how the gov. buys and sells drugs in stead of destroying it. :stick:


----------



## locote6174 (May 28, 2008)

intensive said:


> well my courtdate is now july 14, and im at the beach now. im praying they call me and tell me that theres a plea i can take. anything is fine, as long as no prison is involved!
> 
> ill have som new pics of the pups at the beach up soon


you'll be fine as long as you dont have any priors for selling, possession, or anything like that. i know people that have gotten caught trafficking 10-20 lbs. of smoke and only got 5yrs. they are gonna offer you a deal NEVER take the first one NEVER! if you have an attorney he should advise you not to do that, wait i bet they're gonna drop it to possession or simple possession, and then youre looking at probation. If you dont have an att. then watch out for the PUBLIC OFFENDER he works with the DA so make his/her ass work tell them youre not taking the first deal, eather way also look into drug diversion,drug court, or something similar to that, most states offer that for 1st and sometimes 2nd time drug offenders the trick is DONT MESS UP! because like everything that has todo with the gov. its a catch they can make you do your org. sentence.(which is called a suspended sentence, because youre taking drug diversion) good luck u got some ?'s i can help you been through it and won!!!!!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

locote6174 said:


> you'll be fine as long as you dont have any priors for selling, possession, or anything like that. i know people that have gotten caught trafficking 10-20 lbs. of smoke and only got 5yrs. they are gonna offer you a deal NEVER take the first one NEVER! if you have an attorney he should advise you not to do that, wait i bet they're gonna drop it to possession or simple possession, and then youre looking at probation. If you dont have an att. then watch out for the PUBLIC OFFENDER he works with the DA so make his/her ass work tell them youre not taking the first deal, eather way also look into drug diversion,drug court, or something similar to that, most states offer that for 1st and sometimes 2nd time drug offenders the trick is DONT MESS UP! because like everything that has todo with the gov. its a catch they can make you do your org. sentence.(which is called a suspended sentence, because youre taking drug diversion) good luck u got some ?'s i can help you been through it and won!!!!!!


I wanna add to this... Do not let them drop charges with out prejudice! They will wait until you either mess up again or till you're doing really good in life and then refile, and by this point all plea abilities will have expired and they'll impose the full sentence. The state tried to do this with me and I pushed the cherges on my self saving myself 5years... Served one in state pen, a hell of alot better than 6!


----------



## locote6174 (May 28, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> I wanna add to this... Do not let them drop charges with out prejudice! They will wait until you either mess up again or till you're doing really good in life and then refile, and by this point all plea abilities will have expired and they'll impose the full sentence. The state tried to do this with me and I pushed the cherges on my self saving myself 5years... Served one in state pen, a hell of alot better than 6!


so,so, true! like i said the gov. is full of scamsand tricks , thats why its good to have an attorney. dont give up, its no way your case sould be in superior court. but i guess you keep your head up!!!!!!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

man the goverment is fulled of bastards! thats messed up how they drop charges..then resurface them to screw you. i think if they give me a chance to get on probation, im goin to move asap to a diffrerent state, just to get away from this place. so they really will offer me a deal? i was just hoping for it to happen, im glad you people told me this since i didnt realize they would make a second one, i guess court time is really valuable to them or somthing.


----------



## locote6174 (May 28, 2008)

intensive said:


> man the goverment is fulled of bastards! thats messed up how they drop charges..then resurface them to screw you. i think if they give me a chance to get on probation, im goin to move asap to a diffrerent state, just to get away from this place. so they really will offer me a deal? i was just hoping for it to happen, im glad you people told me this since i didnt realize they would make a second one, i guess court time is really valuable to them or somthing.


yes they will offer you 2 deals sometimes 3 [email protected] preliminary hearing, 1 before trial,and 1before trial ends. the one befor etrial is usually the best one because they see youre not giving up and youre willing to prove your "innocence" you need to ask your att. if he can plea you out to a possession charge weigh out your options, look i just(feb 08)beat a charge of trafficking over 300grams of cocaine(5kilos),possession of weed,possession of a 40 cal., the first offer was 20yrs w/85% of course i didnt take it, i waited it out and won.my case was dissmissed,not dropped(its a difference) they cant bring it back up on me, if they ouldve dropped it then i bet you they wouldve refiled the case that day. look man i also did 3.5 yrs and the pen is full of guys like you who have"regrets" bottom line think before you act"IF YOU CANT HANDLE THE TIME, DONT DO THE CRIME" IVE SEEN GUYS LIKE YOURSELF WHO'VE GOTTEN RAPED AND ALL KINDS OF STUFF. ITS NOT CLUB MED I CAN TELL YOU THAT.FIGHT IT TAKE THE BEST DEAL THAT YOU FEEL COMFORTABLE WITH.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

im not as worried about prison, i bench 310'ish nowadays, its the missing out of watching my pupps grow up that bothers me. i dont them to forget me and what not, i thout a kilo was 1020 grams? 300 grams of coke is a nice brick but not what i thout a key was. but thats of the past, im pleading guilty, since its my first charge i plan on getting probation, if i dont, im bouncing to canada the day before court, BOOO YAH usa lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> If you've never been in trouble before, you'll probably just get probation. (But that can be a b**ch to pull if you can't lay off the weed. Pots probably the most harmless drug there is, but it stays in your system longer than anything. So, if they offer you probation, my advice is only take it if you know that you can stop, because you're just going to end up doing your time in the long run.
> 
> When I saw manufacturing charge, I was thinking like methamphetamine. How is a plant considered anything more than possession?
> 
> ...


I thought pot was just a possesion charge to. How in the hell do you manufacture pot. I thought alls you did was grow it.
My hubby got popped for a half quarter in a license check. He lost his license for 6 months and had to pay a fine.
If you get busted in SC, they automatically take your license. I have a friend now who is facing distribution charges, but he got caught with a 1/4 pound....ouch. I told him he was stupid to be driving around with that much crap.
Pot is harmless, you never hear on the news about some one dying in an overdose or hitting and killing someone with their car.
The government will not legalize it, b/c it can not be regulated. People can just grow it, whenever and where ever they want.
Hell I smoke it sometimes. I especially did when I had cancer and was going through radiation and chemotheraphy. Gave me the munchies and made me eat!! Doctor gave me papers stating that I was allowed to use pot for medical purposes, to alleviate pain and to help with nutrition.
Just keep your nose clean and hopefully you will only get probation.
If you can't quit smoking. Then you better go to the G.N.C store and get that crap that cleans it out of your system, but it is $75.00 a pop!
Well I wish you the best of luck!!
Never used it myself, but heard it was nasty as hell.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

growing is manufacturing, i kno, its dumb. iv completely quite for like 3 months now, not bothering me at all, i jsut wanna get this crap over with now.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

intensive said:


> growing is manufacturing, i kno, its dumb. iv completely quite for like 3 months now, not bothering me at all, i jsut wanna get this crap over with now.


Growing is cultivating, not manufacturing, unless it is varies from state to state. I just don't understand how growing could be considered "manufacturing".


----------



## BlueScarFace (Apr 2, 2007)

Tell them it was personal use. Get a lawyer


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

intensive said:


> well before you get the wrong idea, when i was in school almost a year ago i got ratted out by a guy who got in trouble for somthing im unsure of and he told a police officer that i had a pot plant in my closest.
> 
> im facing a manufacturing felony, poss. felony, and maintaining a dwelling felony. i got evicted from a nice apartment and had to leave school becuase if they were to find out i got arrested, i got expelled, so instead i just postponed my education and am awaiting what will happen in court, it has taken months and hopefully will be ended soon.
> 
> ...


dude sorry to hear that, i'm not much of a drinker myself (yea i know, wow! a ******* that doesn't really drink!) *laughs* but i'm a very big x-tain myself , and i dont see anything wrong with a lil' toke here and there, in fact i think it has wonderful benafits if used the way GOD intended.personally i think achol. should be ban, my best friend of 15 yrs. was killed 2 days before our senior graduation b/c of a drunk driver. my hubbie served 5 yrs. fed. b/c he was young and .....well, i'll leave it at that...but just hung around the wrong crowd of ppl and ended up finding out his 'friends' weren't really his friends. I dont know about the laws where you are...but just cuz you made what society sees as a bad choice doesn't mean your a bad person. keep your head high, good luck bro.


----------

